# Troy-Bilt Briggs & Stratton 675 mower Sluggish



## lancalo (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a Troy-Bilt Briggs & Stratton 675 mower that is only a few months old. When I went to start it today it ran real sluggish and after a minute died. I tried starting it up and got nothing. So I waited a minute and started again and it ran sluggish, really low and slow. I pushed down on the handle tilting the mower up and the mower ran at full speed. As soon as I set it back down it when running slow and again ran dead. Anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Was it smoking and sputtering? Take the air filter off and run it for a few seconds and see how it runs.


----------



## lancalo (Jul 16, 2008)

I did like you said and the same results, running extremely low, it has never smoked


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked here?
http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3445

If your mower is only a few months old it should be under warranty, perhaps?

Good luck and please post back so other members may benefit from any gained knowledge.

SABL


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A few questions if I may ask:
How are the fuel and oil levels?
Does the problem occur on pavement or grassy areas? or both?
When was the last time you cleaned the underside of the deck housing?


Just a few Q's for general info.

Thanks
SABL


----------



## woody44 (Aug 20, 2008)

Water in the gas tank is a major starting and running problem for yard tool engines. If there is a gas float bowl cover on that engine slightly loossen the bottom retaining nut 1/2 or 3/8 nut and look at the gas draining out. Water may be in the gas and it will ball up and look like rolling bubbles as it hits a surface. If you see the bubbles you need to continue draining. (no smoking or lighting up at this time either) You can also drain into a clear glass container and be able to see the water settling in the bottom below the gas. The engine gas pickup in in the bottom of the carb.


----------



## jestone1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a John Deere JS25 mower with the Briggs 675 engine. After about five hours of use, it did the same thing you described. I took it back to the dealer and they found that the paper air filter was completely jammed with grass clippings, to the point no air could get through to the engine. They replaced the filter and the engine ran fine. The problem is that it is impossible to keep clippings from going between the foam filter and the paper filter and clogging the paper filter. It is an engineering flaw.


----------

